# Removing Old Style Doorknob



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

If there is no set-screw in either knob then try pushing in on the small knob and while pushing in rotate the knob counterclockwise to see if it will release itself from a hidden locking groove in the collar of the knob.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look close on the bottom of the knob and the trim ring for a small rectangular shaped hole. (some have a round hole)
That's where you insert a small screwdriver to release them. 
Once the detent has been depressed the knob should pull straight out.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There is always a way. You have been wrenching on that thing a good bit by the pliers marks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Some sets, the escutcheon or backing plate will pop loose and fastening devise will be exposed.


----------



## Rome890 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Thank you! Will give it a try!*

Thanks everyone for all of your suggestions. I'm going to give them a try and get back to you


----------



## Rome890 (Jan 26, 2015)

*I've been attacking it with everything but the kitchen sink*



Windows on Wash said:


> You have been wrenching on that thing a good bit by the pliers marks.


That door knob didn't deserve all this abuse, I'm sure. I think I'll try, if possible, to repair some of the damage if I manage to remove it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Rome890 said:


> That door knob didn't deserve all this abuse, I'm sure. I think I'll try, if possible, to repair some of the damage if I manage to remove it.


If we were all perfect out of the box, we would be boring. You are learning and this is all fixable. 

Keep forging ahead good sir or ma'am.


----------



## Rome890 (Jan 26, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> If we were all perfect out of the box, we would be boring. You are learning and this is all fixable.
> 
> Keep forging ahead good sir or ma'am.


Will do my best! 


Ma'am, thank you


----------



## Rome890 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello everyone! Thank you again for all the great advice. Unfortunately, I've been unable to make any strides. There were no holes anywhere where I can slip a small screw driver, and as hard as I tried, I was unable to turn either of the knobs;probably a job for stronger hands. Just an update and definitely not calling it quits.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You could just cut it off.?
Once it's off you can figure it out in case you have any more. If it's real brass don't forget to put in the brass pile, it all adds up.


----------



## Rome890 (Jan 26, 2015)

ron45 said:


> You could just cut it off.?
> Once it's off you can figure it out in case you have any more. If it's real brass don't forget to put in the brass pile, it all adds up.


That would have to be a last resort, Ron. We do have another one so once we figure out how, we'll tackle the other. I never would have thought of keeping a brass pile. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

That one is different from any old one I've ever seen. That release slot spoken of above is normally only located on one knob shaft.

Somewhere loose in the back of my mind I also seem to recall 2 other release method:
1. had a small slot or hole in the bottom of the plate which exposed a release pin when the plate was slide towards the knob.
2. Some plates just pop off with gently prying.

As old as that looks I would guess at aa third option, that the plate unscrews to expose the release.

Amy of these 3 methods would only work on one side of the door, the other knob is always fixed in place.


----------



## Rome890 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Everyone from Bud to Colby. We finally removed the knobs with the help of a lot of WD40, perseverance and old fashioned pulling and jimmying. Apparently, the only thing holding the knobs in place was a screw placed inside the middle of the Bakelite knob. It seems that rust secured them in place after removing the screw. I've posting photos of the parts below. We could not find any release mechanisms. Thank you again for all of your help


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Yup. That is a hybrid using the old style mortise lock knob with a somewhat modern mechanism. If anyone figures an approximate year I would love to know.


----------

